# How about a shop?



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

I think I need a bigger parking lot.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great Shop models and pic !! thanks for sharing that Talledega sits soo nice


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Grreat as always! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks, it's the dust cover for my new picture CD I'm releasing along with a DVD very soon.


----------

